# Thermold mags



## Mud Crawler (1 Mar 2001)

Did they, are they or will they get rid of the Thermelt mags?It must be kinda embarassing having all your ammo fly out of your mag because the feed lip broke or having 31 rounds in a mag designed for 30 wich prevents the rifle from firing.Did it happen to anyone?


----------



## Yard Ape (1 Mar 2001)

They have been metal for a few years now.

  Yard Ape


----------

